# How do you organize your 9 million tuypperware bottms and lids..



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Can't handle it any more..I am not the most organzied person or fussy person in the world..to say the least. But after cleaning and re-stacking my tupperware type lids and bowls for the 42 years I have been married...I give up !! :shrug: I try to keep them under the kitchen sink..available..easy to get too...but what a mess...Any ideas..???


----------



## OUVickie (Mar 8, 2003)

You know the dish holders that will hold plates vertically? //////// (hope this visual helps!)
Those work for the Tupperware lids that you use frequently too. If you have several that you don't use - you can put them all inside a large tub and store on a bottom cabinet. Such as a pail, a used/clean kitty litter bucket, a used plastic wash pan (like those you get from the hospital), etc.
That's what I use and it keeps them in one organized spot! :clap:


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

A couple years ago I gave up trying to stack them with the lids off. For me it was hopeless I Always lost the lid or the bottom.
Usually I would find the lid under a house plant right after I thru away the bottom, or the bottom full of dirt in the yard after I thru away the lid.
I went thru them all and kept only the ones I really did use all the time and now I keep them with the lids on in a stack that way.
I found that After my boys moved out I didnt need as many, I didnt cook so much. Wait a minute, Thats also around when they stopped mysteriously disapearing on me too. Hummm


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

I store mine with the lids on. I have several glass Pyrex ones that stack inside each other with the lids on. I only keep a certain number of containers (what the cabinet will hold). When I'm out of storage containers for leftovers, I know it's time to clean the frig!! :clap:


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

What I did was to take all the containers, put them in a big rubbermaid bin and put the bin in the garage. Then as I needed a container, I took one out and used it. After these were washed, I put them in the cabinet. I bought a bin that fit in the cabinet that fit the lids and the rest nest. After a month, I took a bag and threw out all the containers that were still in the bin. This really decreased the number of containers I had and really needed. I find they multiply on their own so I need to weed out the old men here and there. 

Try it - it works!


----------



## TnMtngirl (Jun 30, 2002)

I organised mine in the trash years ago,now just have a few of the ziploc or glad plastic things.


----------



## naturewoman (Nov 12, 2002)

I have one oblong container that I stand all my smaller lids up in, in the back of the cabinet where all my bottoms are stored (a shoe box will work). I don't use tupperware, but I do use pyrex, with plastic lids. I also have a few larger lids that won't fit in that plastic box, and those are placed directly under a nested stack of the larger bowls or casserole dishes that they go with. 

What I want, and haven't found yet, so I'll probably end up having to make my own, are door mount storage racks for lids. So the bottoms are inside on the shelf and the lids are all available on the inside of the door where they are easy to reach. I don't want wasted space like you will get from those dish racks. I use those for my metal/glass pan lids though. I will make my racks out of welded wire, or soldered wire. If you have a hubby who can do stuff like that, put him to work. They need to fit in-between shelves and not be so deep they interfere with what's on the shelves. Or the shelves need to be recessed back enough that the racks fit when the doors are closed.


----------

